# Obama proves he deserved the Nobel prize by making peace with Iran



## Sunni Man (Nov 25, 2013)

Our beloved Pres. Obama has shown he is finally worthy of the Nobel Peace Prize he received 5 years ago by using diplomacy, not the military, to resolve the Iranian nuclear impasse.

And for that masterful example of leadership he should be praised by all American citizens.    ...


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2013)

------------------------


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Our beloved Pres. Obama has shown he is finally worthy of the Nobel Peace Prize he received 5 years ago by using diplomacy, not the military, to resolve the Iranian nuclear impasse.
> 
> And for that masterful example of leadership he should be praised by all American citizens.    ...




Yes, he is trying desperately to segue attention from his failure  of Obamacare.  But we've been onto his maneuvers for years, with the exception of the virtual blind and deaf.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 25, 2013)

I admit that I participated in the derision directed at Obama for receiving the Nobel Peace Prize shortly after taking office.

But this epic peace deal with Iran proves the Nobel committee was prescient in making the coveted award to our leader.    .


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> I admit that I participated in the derision directed at Obama for receiving the Nobel Peace Prize shortly after taking office.
> 
> But this epic peace deal with Iran proves the Nobel committee was prescient in making the coveted award to our leader.    .



How does easing the sanctions without stopping the Iranians from enriching their plutonium make this an "epic peace deal"?  It's idiotic.  Just when economic sanctions are causing Iran to stagger enough to back off on it's nuclear program, Obama stops the sanctions.  Duh?


----------



## Sallow (Nov 25, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Our beloved Pres. Obama has shown he is finally worthy of the Nobel Peace Prize he received 5 years ago by using diplomacy, not the military, to resolve the Iranian nuclear impasse.
> ...



Yeah..that's the ticket..

Except he started negotiations about 3 years ago, before ObamaCare was passed when he admitted that the US had done bad things to Iran (or Operation Ajax).

Or that didn't happen, right?

Which is it?

Lemme help you out.

AFP: Obama admits US involvement in 1953 Iran coup
Affordable Health Care for America Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 25, 2013)

Personally, I have never been a fan of John Kerry.

But he has worked tirelessly in the interest of our nation to bring this historic peace deal to the table, and finalized it, without military intervention.

And for that Kerry deserves a hardy "Well done!!" from all patriotic American citizens.  ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2013)

Using easing sanctions as bait so that the Iranians from enriching their stockpile for atomic weapons is a good deal.

It was done without a war: tough on you neo-cons.

It lessens the chances of atomic warfare in the ME.

Israel is aware that it does not have to go cowboy.

And it pisses off the neo-cons.

Just a good deal for the good guys and gals all around.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 25, 2013)

I think all US officials that worked to make this deal happen deserve a "Well done" from Americans.

A question my husband and I were speaking about was why now, why could this not have happened 4 years ago. My initial response was it could not have happened until after Obama was elected to a second term in office. Second, we needed an Iranian official in a position of power who could be viewed/perceived as more moderate. 

I think the political system in the US is corrupted with the power of special interest groups, and it takes planning to get around them. I think President Obama has learned how to deal with the problem, we see the truths  of that illustrated in the deal with Syria coming about and in this deal with Iran being reached.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Nov 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Using easing sanctions as bait so that the Iranians from enriching their stockpile for atomic weapons is a good deal.
> 
> It was done without a war: tough on you neo-cons.
> 
> ...



I have to say I agree with you, now that is a surprise that we can agree about something.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 25, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I think all US officials that worked to make this deal happen deserve a "Well done" from Americans.
> 
> A question my husband and I were speaking about was why now, why could this not have happened 4 years ago. *My initial response was it could not have happened until after Obama was elected to a second term in office. Second, we needed an Iranian official in a position of power who could be viewed/perceived as more moderate. *
> 
> I think the political system in the US is corrupted with the power of special interest groups, and it takes planning to get around them. I think President Obama has learned how to deal with the problem, we see the truths  of that illustrated in the deal with Syria coming about and in this deal with Iran being reached.



Seems you answered your own question.

There was an election in Iran and they have a new President.

Also..the sanctions were hurting.


----------



## NoNukes (Nov 25, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Our beloved Pres. Obama has shown he is finally worthy of the Nobel Peace Prize he received 5 years ago by using diplomacy, not the military, to resolve the Iranian nuclear impasse.
> ...



He made peace with Iran to get people to forget about Obamacare???? Do you think before you post, or do you just have blind hatred?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 25, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Seems you answered your own question.
> 
> There was an election in Iran and they have a new President.
> 
> Also..the sanctions were hurting.


There never should've been sanctions in the first place.  

Iran didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Seems you answered your own question.
> ...



They pissed off Israel and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Doubletap (Nov 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Our beloved Pres. Obama has shown he is finally worthy of the Nobel Peace Prize he received 5 years ago by using diplomacy, not the military, to resolve the Iranian nuclear impasse.
> 
> And for that masterful example of leadership he should be praised by all American citizens.    ...



Sunni Man is Obama's chief jock-sniffer. lol


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 25, 2013)

Um, are you sure peace was made? It seems a bit of a quick to react on negotiations to conclude peace has been brought forth. Especially with Israel frothing at the mouth to eliminate Iran's nuke program. Saudi Arabia still pissed over the Syrian affair adn now the backhanded slap from the US on their arch-enemy Iran.

Peace, like most of history shows, is simply a facade and a mask for pending violent conflict.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 25, 2013)

Sallow said:


> They pissed off Israel and Saudi Arabia.


And all the war-mongering neocons who are getting anxious, because they haven't bombed anyone in awhile.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks like John Kerry is in line for a Nobel Peace Prize

Just to piss off the Republicans


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 25, 2013)

Half of the charm of progressives; they always claim victory before one is secured. Then when it fails they blame someone else for the failure. True story.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 25, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Half of the charm of progressives; they always claim victory before one is secured. Then when it fails they blame someone else for the failure. True story.



Lets see?

MLK
Jimmy Carter
Al Gore
Barack Obama

Seems about time for John Kerry doesn't it?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Half of the charm of progressives; they always claim victory before one is secured. Then when it fails they blame someone else for the failure. True story.
> ...



For what? The biggest moron award?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Seems you answered your own question.
> ...



Other than being the world's foremost exporter of terror for the past thirty years...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 25, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



The Swiftboating begins........


----------



## Warrior102 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Our beloved Pres. Obama has shown he is finally worthy of the Nobel Peace Prize he received 5 years ago by using diplomacy, not the military, to resolve the Iranian nuclear impasse.
> 
> And for that masterful example of leadership he should be praised by all American citizens.    ...



Brilliant - 

Iran nuke deal fuels anger, jitters in Mideast | ABQJournal Online


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 25, 2013)

Look, Dullard. I'm all for peaceful diplomacy. I'm staunchly anti-war and interventin. but you're trying to secure a victory when one hasn't been achieved yet (typical of progressive LOLberals).


----------



## Warrior102 (Nov 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Looks like John Kerry is in line for a Nobel Peace Prize



Sure. Why not? Hitler got one.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 25, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like John Kerry is in line for a Nobel Peace Prize
> ...



link


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, Hitler was nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize; but the nomination was rejected by the Nobel Prize Committee.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 25, 2013)

There is no peace deal.  It's more like an agreement to make an agreement someday, and Iran is getting big bucks for that much.   Money they will pour into the last bit of effort necessary to wage their holy war.


----------



## Warrior102 (Nov 25, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> No, Hitler was nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize; but the nomination was rejected by the Nobel Prize Committee.



How did Black Jimmy's application slip through?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 25, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > No, Hitler was nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize; but the nomination was rejected by the Nobel Prize Committee.
> ...



I have no idea. Maybe the assassination of children wasn't foreseen as part of Obama's MO when he was awarded the "peace" prizze.


----------



## Warrior102 (Nov 25, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> I have no idea. Maybe the assassination of children wasn't foreseen as part of Obama's MO when he was awarded the "peace" prizze.



Well, he surely has enough wars/lives lost under his watch. Abysmal. Maybe they can take back the "peace" prize. He's a raging warmongering chickenhawk.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 25, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea. Maybe the assassination of children wasn't foreseen as part of Obama's MO when he was awarded the "peace" prizze.
> ...



Weren't Gaddafi and Idi Amin candidates for this "peace" prize?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 25, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



no


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 25, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Other than being the world's foremost exporter of terror for the past thirty years...


Can you prove that claim?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Other than being the world's foremost exporter of terror for the past thirty years...
> ...



Hillary Clinton: Iran ?Exports Terrorism? to Mexico | CNS News

Iran: We Export Terror | The Weekly Standard

Brian Binley: End the Export of Terrorism by Iran - Support the Opposition

Iran Nuclear Talks Overlook Terror - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

http://www.herzliyaconference.org/_Uploads/2903Iranian.pdf

http://www.firstpost.com/world/after-pakistan-is-iran-exporting-terror-to-india-212228.html

Argentine prosecutor accuses Iran of establishing terror network in Latin America - The Long War Journal

LiveLeak.com - Iran: the ?most active state sponsor of terrorism?

Iran and Terrorism - State Sponsored Terrorism in Iran

Middle East Policy Council | Iran and the "War on Terror"

500 Page Indictment Details Vast Iranian Terror Network Throughout Argentina, South America - The Tower - The Tower

ICT - Articles > The Iran/Hezbollah Strategic and Terrorist Threat to Africa

Are you really not aware that Iran has been exporting terrorism around the globe for decades?  C'mon, Billo...this isn't exactly "news" at this point.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 25, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


You need to tell me which specific evidence each link is about.

I have no intention of clicking your links and hunting for your point.

Tell me in your own words what each link is about and I'll go check it out.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



If CNS says so...it must be true


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 25, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Ah...they are all about Iran exporting terrorism around the world.   If you refuse to click on links in response to asking for "proof" then why bother asking in the first place?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



The first link is to Hilary Clinton saying it's so...the third is from The Huffington Post saying it's so...still want to argue that it isn't?


----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 25, 2013)

How about this, my liberal friends...provide some links to proove that Iran ISN'T a State sponsor of terrorism.

I...unlike Billo...promise to read what you post.

LOL...boy...that request prompted a mass exodus by the board's progressives!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 26, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Half of the charm of progressives; they always claim victory before one is secured. Then when it fails they blame someone else for the failure. True story.
> ...



Possibly. The quality of recipients has been falling dramatically over the years, but we are talking John Kerry here. I'm thinking we need to get in Al Sharpton and Marion Barry first.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 26, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



I suppose then you'll demand he comprehend it for you, too?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



So, lets see...

if John Kerry follows up this initial treaty with more agreements to diffuse Irans nuclear capabilities without firing a shot......Would Republicans cheer an American winning the Nobel Prize?


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 26, 2013)

Is is true that gas prices will go down because of this deal? I heard something about it on the news.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 26, 2013)

Prices went up.


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 26, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Do you really think John Kerry had anything to do with the progress with Iran so far? Yes he's S of S, but thinking he brokered this deal is like thinking obama wrote obamacare.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 26, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Prices went up.



Sweet Jesus!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



If he expands the treaty and negotiates a peaceful resolution to the Iran nuclear crisis, would you support his winning the Nobel Prize?

Or just be another shit faced conservative taking sides against his country?


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 26, 2013)

Circular logic there, guy. I'm against Kerry and obama, not the country.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Circular logic there, guy. I'm against Kerry and obama, not the country.



Got that

So you oppose anything they accomplish good or bad.....correct?


----------



## Warrior102 (Nov 26, 2013)

Like Jimmy Carter - all over again... American Held Hostage For 444 Days In Iran Calls Nuke Deal ?Foolishness? « CBS DC


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 26, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Is is true that gas prices will go down because of this deal? I heard something about it on the news.



Oil prices dropped on the international markets upon hearing this news. Whether that translates into cheaper prices at the pump or even bigger profits for Exxon is not yet known.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 26, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Is is true that gas prices will go down because of this deal? I heard something about it on the news.
> ...



My money is on Exxon


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Oldstyle (Nov 26, 2013)

Those greedy Exxon BASTARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ernie S. (Nov 26, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Circular logic there, guy. I'm against Kerry and obama, not the country.
> ...



What have they accomplished? They basically got an agreement to talk by giving shit away. Fuck! It seems to work for Democrat voters.

They "accomplished" the most hated, asinine piece of legislation of the last 150 years, They accomplished the worst recovery in history...

Sorry guy. The country just can't survive any more Democrat "accomplishments".


----------



## longknife (Nov 26, 2013)

Ohmawgawd? Fer Reel?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 26, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


>



Those taxes pay for the roads that allow Exxon to make their profit. Wouldn't have many people buying gas if there were no roads to drive on


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 26, 2013)

TakeAStepBack said:


>



Amazing what people will swallow when accountants become creative at hiding profits.

WSJ Op-Ed Uses Debunked Exxon Talking Point To Obscure Massive Oil Profits | Blog | Media Matters for America



> But FactCheck.org examined these claims and concluded that "the 7-cents-per-gallon figure grossly underestimates the industry's earnings. It includes only earnings from the sale of gasoline and not earnings on producing and selling crude oil. There are no independent figures on how much oil companies earn on a gallon of gasoline." According to Energy Information Administration economist Neal Davis, trying to determine such a figure would be "heroic at best" and "sadly misinformed ... at worst."
> 
> So does the government really "rake in a larger profit at the pump" than oil companies? The federal government certainly doesn't. According to the Congressional Research Service, the five major oil companies made almost $133 billion in profits in 2011. Exxon alone made more than $41 billion. By contrast, the federal gas tax generated $24 billion in revenue for the Highway Trust Fund in 2011.



Exxon made $41 billion in profits off 2 cents a gallon while the federal gas tax only generated $24 billion for the entire industry?


----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Our beloved Pres. Obama has shown he is finally worthy of the Nobel Peace Prize he received 5 years ago by using diplomacy, not the military, to resolve the Iranian nuclear impasse.
> 
> And for that masterful example of leadership he should be praised by all American citizens.    ...




 Obama deserves it  as much as Chamberlain!


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 26, 2013)

It may not have dawned on democrats that they put the entire future of their party into the hands of the ayatollahs.  

All that has to happen is a single hiccup, one lie. A single difference of interpretation.   The agreement will become the obamament.  And it is all in the hands of the Iranians.


----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It may not have dawned on democrats that they put the entire future of their party into the hands of the ayatollahs.
> 
> All that has to happen is a single hiccup, one lie. A single difference of interpretation.   The agreement will become the obamament.  And it is all in the hands of the Iranians.




Thing is..... Obama and his Iranian Senior Adviser  Valerie Jarrett, all along wanted to give Iran nuclear capabilities, everybody with a finger of brains  can realize that.




All together  now ......Barack  All&#257;hu Akbar


----------

